# Weight Training Completely Fasted in the Morning



## Contest

Hi all,

I'm curious to know what people think of weight training first thing in the morning completely fasted (free from BCAA's & Whey).

Due to my work schedule, I currently workout at 6am and consume 20 egg whites + 25g whey pre-workout and BCAA's intra-workout. I find working out in the morning fine in terms of focus and energy but I was wondering whether training completely fasted is feasible.

In the morning, cortisol is high, insulin is low & GH will rise during training so isn't this an ideal scenario to burn fat and gain muscle?

After a workout, consume my egg whites, whey, vitargo & BCAA's.


----------



## str4nger

I train early morning on Saturday and always have a whey shake with porridge oats

I guess you could try it and see how u go


----------



## Contest

I'm quite curious what sort of results this would yield. People say this can be catabolic but does that really make a difference when an individual is on gear?


----------



## str4nger

I'd be interested in your results as I do fasted cardio. But not weights


----------



## Tag

Personally, I would be atrocious if I hadn't had anything to eat (or little sleep), then went heavy on the weights.

I reckon I'd be lifting at 60-70% of what I could or so, massive drop off.

Fasted cardio is a different story, I don't mind that. Makes the breakfast even more enjoyable (and bigger).


----------



## Ricky12345

I have tryed and didn't get on well atall 80% off the time I'd feel I'm going to faint or puke lasted around 5 days and have up


----------



## Diddums

I train weights and cardio fasted everyday. I do have a pre workout and bcaa's though. I trained without bcaa's once and felt a bit sick. I can't really compare to training after food though.


----------



## xpower

I train first then twice a week.

I do use 14g BCAA & 7G glutamine pre workout though


----------



## engllishboy

When I work late shift (2pm - 10:30pm) I train at 7:30am on nothing but water and caffeine. I'm trying carb back loading though, atm, so all my carbs for the workout I get between 6-10 the night before. I was hitting PB's doing that last week.


----------



## Contest

Thanks for the replies fellas, much appreciated.

I've just come back from the gym after a completely fasted session and had no issues what so ever. Like I stated before, I've never had problems with energy and focus when training at 6am but I was worried I may feel a little sick and nauseous without my usual breakfast of 20 egg whites + 25g Whey + BCAA's intra-workout.

My training session was extremely intense. I trained chest + triceps + abs using a rest-pause protocol I've devised, followed by 15 minutes of HIIT cardio on the stationary bike.

After the workout I had...


50g Whey

25 Vitargo

12g BCAA

5g Creatine


As I trained completely fasted in the morning, my cortisol must have been pretty high and insulin pretty low. If I consumed BCAA's pre and intra-workout, my insulin levels would rise as even BCAA's trigger gluconeogenesis. I have always been under the assumption that high cortisol + high insulin is a bad thing.

Is it therefore not better to consume all BCAA's, proteins, etc post-workout and keep fasted training, truly fasted? Surely 60-90 minutes of intense exercise won't catabolize my muscles if post-workout nutrition is spot on and if an individual is assisted :whistling:

@Pscarb

@dtlv

@hackskii

Would love your input on this lads


----------



## Bear2012

I have done it but find I lose focus and seem to deplete my strength rapidly. Cardio is fine fasted but weights I need something to eat first otherwise I feel like crap even if its just a protein shake before I start or sipping it throughout the workout. Then backload on carbs and I am ok


----------



## cudsyaj

I only do fasted cardio, can't lift much with no fuel :-/


----------



## L11

6am is my favourite time to train.. I do have some caffeine and about 5g of bcaa in my ribena (no added sugar)..

Personally I don't think carbs or protein make ANY difference if you're going straight to the gym after eating them..

I used to skip the bcaa but I do "feel" better with it.. As a natty I am extremely paranoid about catabolism!


----------



## Contest

L11 said:


> 6am is my favourite time to train.. I do have some caffeine and about 5g of bcaa in my ribena (no added sugar)..
> 
> Personally I don't think carbs or protein make ANY difference if you're going straight to the gym after eating them..
> 
> I used to skip the bcaa but I do "feel" better with it.. As a natty I am extremely paranoid about catabolism!


I'm paranoid about catabolism whilst using gear lol.

After doing a little research, I've also discovered that BCAA's assist with blunting cortisol in the mornings which means cortisol drops and insulin rises. Seems like a pretty good environment to work out in.


----------



## 3752

Contest said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas, much appreciated.
> 
> I've just come back from the gym after a completely fasted session and had no issues what so ever. Like I stated before, I've never had problems with energy and focus when training at 6am but I was worried I may feel a little sick and nauseous without my usual breakfast of 20 egg whites + 25g Whey + BCAA's intra-workout.
> 
> My training session was extremely intense. I trained chest + triceps + abs using a rest-pause protocol I've devised, followed by 15 minutes of HIIT cardio on the stationary bike.
> 
> After the workout I had...
> 
> 
> 50g Whey
> 
> 25 Vitargo
> 
> 12g BCAA
> 
> 5g Creatine
> 
> 
> As I trained completely fasted in the morning, my cortisol must have been pretty high and insulin pretty low. If I consumed BCAA's pre and intra-workout, my insulin levels would rise as even BCAA's trigger gluconeogenesis. I have always been under the assumption that high cortisol + high insulin is a bad thing.
> 
> Is it therefore not better to consume all BCAA's, proteins, etc post-workout and keep fasted training, truly fasted? Surely 60-90 minutes of intense exercise won't catabolize my muscles if post-workout nutrition is spot on and if an individual is assisted :whistling:
> 
> @Pscarb
> 
> @dtlv
> 
> @hackskii
> 
> Would love your input on this lads


what is your goal in doing this? fat loss or muscle growth ? although i am a believer that you do not need food before a workout in the morning to be strong as your 24hr nutrition plan should take care of this, but cortisol is catabolic to everything just as insulin is anabolic to everything now you can take advantage of the natural fat burning state we all wake in for a little fat loss boost but you have to play the negatives against the positives and for me controlling cortisol would be key if i was just about to rip the sh1t out of my muscle tissue in a gym last thing you need is to be catabolic...........

so for me muscle growth and recovery would be paramount so if no food is consumed before i would certainly not train without the inclusion of a intra workout drink containing the following

iBCAA's or EAA's

Casien or whey hydrolysate or Peptopro

Branch Cyclic Dextrin

then follow this with a good sound Post Workout meal/shake.....


----------



## 3752

L11 said:


> 6am is my favourite time to train.. I do have some caffeine and about 5g of bcaa in my ribena (no added sugar)..
> 
> *Personally I don't think carbs or protein make ANY difference if you're going straight to the gym after eating them..*
> 
> I used to skip the bcaa but I do "feel" better with it.. As a natty I am extremely paranoid about catabolism!


Could you explain the above please


----------



## L11

Pscarb said:


> Could you explain the above please


What I meant was I don't think they make any difference to my performance, i.e they don't give me any "energy"


----------



## BritishAssassin

Surely it only matters what you had the day before if you are talking about fueling your body.


----------



## 3752

L11 said:


> What I meant was I don't think they make any difference to my performance, i.e they don't give me any "energy"


yes agreed was not sure what you meant.....



BritishAssassin said:


> Surely it only matters what you had the day before if you are talking about fueling your body.


correct the session you have today in the most part is fuelled by what you have eaten in the past 24hrs not the meal 2hrs before the workout.


----------



## nick-h

but if your having somerthing 20-30mins pre workout surely it won't be fueling your workout as it wont be digested as such, I'm sure i've read PScarb say this too.

beat me to it


----------



## Contest

Pscarb said:


> what is your goal in doing this? fat loss or muscle growth ? although i am a believer that you do not need food before a workout in the morning to be strong as your 24hr nutrition plan should take care of this, but cortisol is catabolic to everything just as insulin is anabolic to everything now you can take advantage of the natural fat burning state we all wake in for a little fat loss boost but you have to play the negatives against the positives and for me controlling cortisol would be key if i was just about to rip the sh1t out of my muscle tissue in a gym last thing you need is to be catabolic...........
> 
> so for me muscle growth and recovery would be paramount so if no food is consumed before i would certainly not train without the inclusion of a intra workout drink containing the following
> 
> iBCAA's or EAA's
> 
> Casien or whey hydrolysate or Peptopro
> 
> Branch Cyclic Dextrin
> 
> then follow this with a good sound Post Workout meal/shake.....


Thank you for your input mate. As always its much appreciated.

My main goal is muscle growth. I do a lot of cardio as it is and have a controlled diet so fat loss is covered there.

I imagine then for maximum muscle growth, consuming BCAA's intra-workout would be my best bet wouldn't it?


----------



## L11

BritishAssassin said:


> Surely it only matters what you had the day before if you are talking about fueling your body.


Every day I'm more and more convinced of this.

The only thing that effects me in the morning is caffeine and ephedrine!


----------



## 3752

Contest said:


> Thank you for your input mate. As always its much appreciated.
> 
> My main goal is muscle growth. I do a lot of cardio as it is and have a controlled diet so fat loss is covered there.
> 
> I imagine then for maximum muscle growth, consuming BCAA's intra-workout would be my best bet wouldn't it?


I would rather see you use casein or whey hydrolysate instead of BCAA's. They will stimulate muscle protein synthesis better.


----------



## BritishAssassin

Pscarb said:


> yes agreed was not sure what you meant.....
> 
> correct the session you have today in the most part is fuelled by what you have eaten in the past 24hrs not the meal 2hrs before the workout.


The more I think about it, you could say it's the diet in general not just what you had 24 hours prior. Is that right Paul?


----------



## Contest

Pscarb said:


> I would rather see you use casein or whey hydrolysate instead of BCAA's. They will stimulate muscle protein synthesis better.


I understand the use of Whey Hydrolysate but is Casein not extremely slow absorbing which makes it unsuitable for this particular scenario mate?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

I thought fasting was meant for weight LOSS not for weight GAIN you've got to eat to gain muscle so why fast on weight training day? You aint gonna gain jack sht


----------



## Contest

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I thought fasting was meant for weight LOSS not for weight GAIN you've got to eat to gain muscle so why fast on weight training day? You aint gonna gain jack sht


I'm talking about fasted training. My calorie intake for the day itself easily hits 5700 on high carb days. I'm not doing long fasts such as those suggested when doing IF.

For example, jump into bed at 11pm, wake up at 5:30am, gym at 6am (fasted), breakfast at 8am and the day continues as normal.


----------



## 3752

Contest said:


> I understand the use of Whey Hydrolysate but is Casein not extremely slow absorbing which makes it unsuitable for this particular scenario mate?


You are correct, generally speaking casein is slower acting but the key here is not to focus on whether it is casein or whey, it's that it is hydrolysed. This means that the protein is broken down into smaller units (di and tripeptides). This means they absorb rapidly with very low digestive stress. Rapid absorption means an increase in plasma amino acid levels. This in of itself doesn't really mean much, BUT when you introduce this around training (Intra especially, or even post workout), protein synthesis is the result.



BritishAssassin said:


> The more I think about it, you could say it's the diet in general not just what you had 24 hours prior. Is that right Paul?


yes the diet in general the whole plan is what matters, for me the biggest influence on strength, muscle growth is recovery i place more emphasis on PERI nutrition as this has the biggest influence on recovery and therefore muscle growth....


----------



## simonthepieman

I've started to do this in recent times and found no difference except I have more time in the day to prepare food and get on with life. If anything i get less lethargic now.

I will have a capuccino beforehand, but less for cals, more for a wake up


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

Contest said:


> I'm talking about fasted training. My calorie intake for the day itself easily hits 5700 on high carb days. I'm not doing long fasts such as those suggested when doing IF.
> 
> For example, jump into bed at 11pm, wake up at 5:30am, gym at 6am (fasted), breakfast at 8am and the day continues as normal.


dayumm 5700 calories how much do you weigh lol


----------



## Contest

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> dayumm 5700 calories how much do you weigh lol


Sorry that was a typo lol. I carb cycle with the follow KCals at the moment: 2600Kcal, 3600Kcal & 4600Kcal.

A couple of weeks ago however my high carb day was 6000Kcal and I found it easy. If anything I was still hungry lol.

I'm currently 92kg @ a height of 6f 1".


----------



## bobbydrake

Contest said:


> I'm talking about fasted training. My calorie intake for the day itself easily hits 5700 on high carb days. I'm not doing long fasts such as those suggested when doing IF.
> 
> For example, jump into bed at 11pm, wake up at 5:30am, gym at 6am (fasted), breakfast at 8am and the day continues as normal.


Pretty much what I do. In the gym for ten to six in the morning and take BCAA's before then breakfast in work around 8am. Much prefer morning training.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I thought fasting was meant for weight LOSS not for weight GAIN you've got to eat to gain muscle so why fast on weight training day? You aint gonna gain jack sht


Really? Very odd that I've not only gained weight but also lift more even though I train without eating since the night before on Saturdays and Sundays. I don't use protein shakes etc either. Somehow I'm 18st. Oh, I'm also 3rd in the lifting thread in the strength and power section in the natty scum group.

Make of that what you wish.


----------



## B4PJS

My morning sessions I don't usually have anything beforehand and bulk just fine. Usually have a shake with both weight gainer and whey protein in during workout, though sometimes it is only milk. Depends on how lazy I am feeling. Never had a problem with strength either.


----------



## hackskii

I don't like feeling full when I train, but I would not want to go do a big heavy workout on an empty stomach, I would like to have some reserves.

But for fat loss, I like the idea, Bill Phillips had some interesting writing on fasted training and fasted training using water, and caffeine.


----------



## Contest

hackskii said:


> I don't like feeling full when I train, but I would not want to go do a big heavy workout on an empty stomach, I would like to have some reserves.
> 
> But for fat loss, I like the idea, Bill Phillips had some interesting writing on fasted training and fasted training using water, and caffeine.


When you say reserves, what exactly would u do prior to training mate?


----------



## dtlv

I agree with a lot of what Paul says on this - is definitely mostly about 23 hour nutrition, with timing of meals of secondary importance.

There's an interesting study here (http://www.jissn.com/content/10/1/23) actually that studied fasting bodybuilders during ramadan and compared them to non fasted bb'ers, and showed no significant differences in training responses when other factors were equal... it doesn't of course prove definitively that training fasted is of no detriment but it does suggest maybe bb'ers at times overly worry about catabolism from fasted workouts.

In respect of whether to take anything intra, I always like to personally if training fasted - for me this is usually 10g of EAAs, with creatine. Not a lot of stuff, but 10g EAAs is the equivalent of around 20-25g of whey and is very fast absorbing... is an alternative to the hydrolyzed proteins Pscarb was on about.


----------



## hackskii

Contest said:


> When you say reserves, what exactly would u do prior to training mate?


If I know I am going to the gym I do eat about 2 hours before training, so I have some energy, yet not full either.


----------



## Contest

dtlv said:


> I agree with a lot of what Paul says on this - is definitely mostly about 23 hour nutrition, with timing of meals of secondary importance.
> 
> There's an interesting study here (http://www.jissn.com/content/10/1/23) actually that studied fasting bodybuilders during ramadan and compared them to non fasted bb'ers, and showed no significant differences in training responses when other factors were equal... it doesn't of course prove definitively that training fasted is of no detriment but it does suggest maybe bb'ers at times overly worry about catabolism from fasted workouts.
> 
> In respect of whether to take anything intra, I always like to personally if training fasted - for me this is usually 10g of EAAs, with creatine. Not a lot of stuff, but 10g EAAs is the equivalent of around 20-25g of whey and is very fast absorbing... is an alternative to the hydrolyzed proteins Pscarb was on about.


Is Creatine not unstable in water for long periods of time? Also, how do u drink EAA's intra-workout, they taste so disgusting lol. I tried this a few months back but just couldn't handle the taste.


----------



## LukeV

Try ALRI Huma pro, 2 scoops is 10g of EAA's, it mixes up easy and tastes pretty nice. I always use it post workout, its good stuff.


----------



## engllishboy

I've noticed, that since I've been carb backloading, my workouts that are at 7am fasted, are much much better than the ones in the afternoon on a protein/fat diet. This morning I managed to squat 175kg x 3 on nothing more than 600mg caffeine and water. My 1rm is currently 180kg @ 94kg BW, and since CBL, I've dropped to 85kg and squatting 5kg away from it for 3 reps. If I could choose to, I'd train fasted every week, but it's not feasible for me due to shift work.


----------



## 3752

Contest said:


> Is Creatine not unstable in water for long periods of time? Also, how do u drink EAA's intra-workout, they taste so disgusting lol. I tried this a few months back but just couldn't handle the taste.


there are many products on the market that gives a decent flavor ALRI Humapro is one iForce Compete is another (currently using this) VPX synthesize has both Whey and Casein Hydrolyzed proteins all taste fine....


----------



## SickCurrent

I train early in am periodically but I always have whey, oats, small glass OJ + 1 multivit some fruit and coffee beforehand even if only an hour beforehand.

Couldn't train on empty but clearly it works for some...


----------



## mac1969

I have 10gms of protein works IBCAA and 5gms creatine both berry blast taste nice with 5gms glutamine during workout, thats 40 mins weights 20 mins cardio as soon as i finish 40gms protein 45gms carb powder, then 30 mins later 100gms porridge with milk and pineapple is this ok ?


----------



## dtlv

Contest said:


> Is Creatine not unstable in water for long periods of time? Also, how do u drink EAA's intra-workout, they taste so disgusting lol. I tried this a few months back but just couldn't handle the taste.


There are some question marks about certain forms of creatine and their stability in acidic solutions (especially CEE), but standard creatine mono works best when fully dissolved. I use creatine gluconate anyway though and hardly leave it a long time... 30 mins between being mixed and the last bit drunk, max.

Yep, EAA's do taste rank... but weirdly I find it's the one supplement I actually crave the taste of around training since first using the stuff... my body obviously likes it. A good thing to mask the taste though is pink grapefruit squash, works a treat. Products like Humapro are good too as a less nasty tasting version.


----------



## iDare

I train at 6am usually just have a coffee my some bcaas and I'm good to go..I don't really like training after eating I tend to be too conscious of getting indigestion. .but, no two bodies are the same.


----------



## 4NT5

Contest said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm curious to know what people think of weight training first thing in the morning completely fasted (free from BCAA's & Whey).
> 
> Due to my work schedule, I currently workout at 6am and consume 20 egg whites + 25g whey pre-workout and BCAA's intra-workout. I find working out in the morning fine in terms of focus and energy but I was wondering whether training completely fasted is feasible.
> 
> In the morning, cortisol is high, insulin is low & GH will rise during training so isn't this an ideal scenario to burn fat and gain muscle?
> 
> After a workout, consume my egg whites, whey, vitargo & BCAA's.


Are you still training first thing in the morning, how are you getting on with it?

I am interested in your routine (not training routine more food,supps) from waking to PWO meal. I am now having to training first thing in the morning and any info & tips will be appreciated


----------



## Contest

amurphy said:


> Are you still training first thing in the morning, how are you getting on with it?
> 
> I am interested in your routine (not training routine more food,supps) from waking to PWO meal. I am now having to training first thing in the morning and any info & tips will be appreciated


Hi mate,

Fasted training worked fine for me but I'd recently gone on a cut where I was using DNP and had to drop morning fasted training. Reason being was that I found it extremely difficult to wake up and get to the gym for 6am due to the broken sleep I was getting from DNP usage.

When I did do fasted resistance training, my training was all hypertrophy aimed. On the weekends I workout in the afternoon when I feel my best and this is when I completely thrash my CNS and do some power-work with super-heavy deadlifts and leg work. I can't imagine doing this at 6am lol.

In terms of diet, fasted or not, its the same. Currently I'm doing 1 hour cardio fasted and doing weights in the evening. Here's a sample of my diet taken from a medium carb day.

*Pre & Intra-workout* - 1 scoop of Scivation Xtend + 1L water

*Post-workout* - 100g oats + 300ml milk, 50g whey + 300ml water, 16 egg whites + 1 yolk

*Lunch* - 250g extra lean beef + 160g broccoli + 100g sprouts

*Snack* - 170g Greek yogurt

*Snack* - 100g cashews

*Snack* - 170g Greek yogurt

*Snack* - 250g Quark

*Pre-workout* - 100g oats + 300ml milk, 50g whey + 300ml water

*Intra-workout* - 1 scoop of Scivation Xtend + 1L water

*Post-workout* - 50g whey + 300ml water, 50g vitargo + 15g creatine + 500ml water

*Meal* - 300g chicken + 2 slices of wholemeal bread + 25g Minicol Cheese

*Before bed* - 25g whey + 30g casein

I carb-cycle the following way...

*M* - 185g

*T* - 320g

*W* - 490g

*T* - 185g

*F* - 185g

*S* - 490g

*S* - 320g

The way I increase my carbs is by adding and subtracting oats + milk.

*L* - 100g oats + 300ml milk

*M* - 200g oats + 600ml milk

*H* - 400g oats + 1200ml milk

Workout 6x per week doing Push, Pull, Legs 2x per week. 10 LISS cardio sessions per week (4x 60 minute fasted AM sessions, 6x 30 minute post-workout sessions)

Hope this info helps you. Just to add, when doing resistance training in a fasted state, I suffered no muscle loss and saw great gains to be honest. The only negative I can mention is that I did feel much more hungrier through the day.


----------



## Inapsine

2 scoops superpump max for me at 6am always have a good session


----------



## funkdocta

engllishboy said:


> When I work late shift (2pm - 10:30pm) I train at 7:30am on nothing but water and caffeine. I'm trying carb back loading though, atm, so all my carbs for the workout I get between 6-10 the night before. I was hitting PB's doing that last week.


I may be wrong but I thought carb back loading was getting all your carbs in after a workout... not 9 hours before or 11-15 hours after?? Seems more like pre-loading.


----------



## engllishboy

funkdocta said:


> I may be wrong but I thought carb back loading was getting all your carbs in after a workout... not 9 hours before or 11-15 hours after?? Seems more like pre-loading.


It's back loading, as in loading at the back of the day. If you teak. At 6am, it's carbs in the PWO shake knot, then fat+protein for the rest of the day until about 6. Then carb load for the next days workout.


----------



## funkdocta

engllishboy said:


> It's back loading, as in loading at the back of the day. If you teak. At 6am, it's carbs in the PWO shake knot, then fat+protein for the rest of the day until about 6. Then carb load for the next days workout.


Your morning training just makes it messy haha  I remember an interview with Kiefer where he said if you train consecutive mornings... as I presume you do, that you should back load the night before the first training session but not the night before the second one... haha as I said the morning training just makes it harder to get your head round. I just train in the evening to make it easy haha 

http://www.muscleandfitness.com/nutrition/gain-mass/carb-back-loading-explained-episode-4


----------



## engllishboy

funkdocta said:


> Your morning training just makes it messy haha  I remember an interview with Kiefer where he said if you train consecutive mornings... as I presume you do, that you should back load the night before the first training session but not the night before the second one... haha as I said the morning training just makes it harder to get your head round. I just train in the evening to make it easy haha
> 
> http://www.muscleandfitness.com/nutrition/gain-mass/carb-back-loading-explained-episode-4


Yeah that's the trouble with shift work lol. The CBL book says to backload the night before every am work out. If its a rest day the following day, then low to no carbs the night before. Fasted training this way was giving me the best results by far, I just can't do it week in week out when every other week I'm working 5:45am - 2pm.


----------



## mmasc

do you cook those 20 egg whites?


----------



## 4NT5

Contest said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Fasted training worked fine for me but I'd recently gone on a cut where I was using DNP and had to drop morning fasted training. Reason being was that I found it extremely difficult to wake up and get to the gym for 6am due to the broken sleep I was getting from DNP usage.
> 
> When I did do fasted resistance training, my training was all hypertrophy aimed. On the weekends I workout in the afternoon when I feel my best and this is when I completely thrash my CNS and do some power-work with super-heavy deadlifts and leg work. I can't imagine doing this at 6am lol.
> 
> In terms of diet, fasted or not, its the same. Currently I'm doing 1 hour cardio fasted and doing weights in the evening. Here's a sample of my diet taken from a medium carb day.
> 
> *Pre & Intra-workout* - 1 scoop of Scivation Xtend + 1L water
> 
> *Post-workout* - 100g oats + 300ml milk, 50g whey + 300ml water, 16 egg whites + 1 yolk
> 
> *Lunch* - 250g extra lean beef + 160g broccoli + 100g sprouts
> 
> *Snack* - 170g Greek yogurt
> 
> *Snack* - 100g cashews
> 
> *Snack* - 170g Greek yogurt
> 
> *Snack* - 250g Quark
> 
> *Pre-workout* - 100g oats + 300ml milk, 50g whey + 300ml water
> 
> *Intra-workout* - 1 scoop of Scivation Xtend + 1L water
> 
> *Post-workout* - 50g whey + 300ml water, 50g vitargo + 15g creatine + 500ml water
> 
> *Meal* - 300g chicken + 2 slices of wholemeal bread + 25g Minicol Cheese
> 
> *Before bed* - 25g whey + 30g casein
> 
> I carb-cycle the following way...
> 
> *M* - 185g
> 
> *T* - 320g
> 
> *W* - 490g
> 
> *T* - 185g
> 
> *F* - 185g
> 
> *S* - 490g
> 
> *S* - 320g
> 
> The way I increase my carbs is by adding and subtracting oats + milk.
> 
> *L* - 100g oats + 300ml milk
> 
> *M* - 200g oats + 600ml milk
> 
> *H* - 400g oats + 1200ml milk
> 
> Workout 6x per week doing Push, Pull, Legs 2x per week. 10 LISS cardio sessions per week (4x 60 minute fasted AM sessions, 6x 30 minute post-workout sessions)
> 
> Hope this info helps you. Just to add, when doing resistance training in a fasted state, I suffered no muscle loss and saw great gains to be honest. The only negative I can mention is that I did feel much more hungrier through the day.


Cheers for that. work times have changed in the last week and will be starting at 6am so will need to train at lunchtime, so glad I dont need to train first thing, cheers


----------

